# Off the egg today



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I decided to try something new today, but as always when I try something new I always have a good reliable backup. I have never cooked beef ribs before and wanted to give it a shot. Half of the ribs I seasoned as little miniature bone in steaks, the other half I seasoned as I would ribs and finished them with barbecue sauce. Both were great ! I'm adding the baking potatoes and ears of corn now. Shortly I'll add the ribeyes. The picture of the ribs is minus two... because I had to sample one of each.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks ... Well, I would need to sample them, PLEASE!!!
Good Job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like the main course is just about there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Done .


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I will be doing beef ribs again. .. probably pretty regular. I liked them best with the barbecue sauce. "Sweet baby Ray's "


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only done beef ribs a couple times, as long as they are tender--they are "almost" as good as pork ribs! Looks like you had a great meal!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> "Sweet baby Ray's "


Now I see your pictures when it's way too late for me to spark up my grill. Dammit man!!! Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

What store sold you the beef ribs?
Every time I'm hungry for some I've never found them in the store but I've only checked Publix and Winn Dixie.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Publix on 9 mile road has them, that's where I bought mine.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Were those the short back ribs or the big ones?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Love my egg... Use it at least twice a week

last nights meal 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

zodiac470 said:


> Were those the short back ribs or the big ones?


I think that they were short back, but I'm not positive. They had some really big ribs and this smaller size at publix. These looked better to me ,so I bought them . Now I wish I would have paid more attention.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Those are shorts if that is anything close to a normal sized dinner plate.

I've never seen beef ribs at The Publix in Pace, will have to try Nine Mile.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> I think that they were short back, but I'm not positive. They had some really big ribs and this smaller size at publix. These looked better to me ,so I bought them . Now I wish I would have paid more attention.


I checked the Public in Pace today and they had the whole racks as well as the individual sliced ribs. Seems like beef ribs are hard to come by down here!


----------

